# Dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen



## *5cHuLL3* (21. Oktober 2005)

hallo leute, bin neu hier, wie man an meinen beiträgen sehen kann.

ich fahr seit ca. dieser saison bmx, also noch nich sonderlich lange, aber dafür nahezu jeden tag.
aber trotzdem hab ich schon, wie ich finde, nen ziemlich üblen unfall gehabt.

das ganze is vorherigen donnerstag passiert.
ich war an unserem "supertollen" spot der heißt "unter de brücke/ brücke" (das is ne funbox, ne spine und nen scheiß rail unter unserer autobahnbrücke)
die funbox besteht aus mehreren elementen. aus einer treppe (die fürn müll is), drei landungen (also einfach ne grade landung), zwei absprüngen (ähnlich wie ne quarter, also mit ner kleiner rundung drin) und vier, ich nenn das mal "plattformen", die zwischen den absprüngen und landungen stehen als lückenfüller. (1x1m groß)
und die rampen da sind ziemlich *******, also nich sonderlich hoch (vllt. 80-90cm), kein kick der absprung, rein garnichts!!!

das ganze haben wir zu zwei tables gebaut (absprung -> 2x "plattform" -> landung).
den ersten table super sauber gesprungen, den zweiten weiß ich nich mehr.
mir wurde erzählt das ich ziemlich hoch war, an die 2m fast (weiß aber halt nich mehr ob das stimmt).
dann bin ich mim vorderrad aufer landung hängen geblieben, nach vorne übern lenker geflogen und dann aufs genik. so wurdes mir erzählt.

dann weiß ich wieder das ich probiert hab auf zu stehen, das aber nich wirklich funktioniert hat, dann erst mal wieder hingelegt und kaum luft bekommen.  
dann gings nach kurzer zeit wieder, so das ich nach hause GEFAHREN bin.
zu hause noch rucksack ins zimmer gestellt und so....

dann mit papa ins krankenhaus und da wurde erst ma geröntgt, ct, ultraschall,....
durfte dann im krankenhaus nur liegen bis dienstag. (ersten tag noch ne infusion dran gehabt weil ich "nüchtern" bleiben musste, also nichts essen 24h lang falls ne not-operation nötig gewesen wäre, und am andren arm blutdruckmessgerät was alle halbe stunde anging)
kam dann auch in nen krankenhaus nach berlin zur kerspinthomographie.

jedenfalls is jetz mein 4. halswirbel angebrochen und mein 4. brustwirbel, mein kopf war aufgekratzt, meine schulter und mein ellenbogen auch, und schulter geprellt und noch dazu is mein rücken gestaucht oder so.

heute wurde mir von meinem judo-trainer erzählt (studiert medizin) das wenn der 4. halswirbel durch gewesen wäre, wär ich sofort tod!!!!! gewesen! (denn am 4.hw hängt das zwerchfell)

joa, ich hab riesen glück gehabt!!!
ich darf jetz die nächsten 4wochen sone scheiß halskrause tragen (keine normale, sondern son teil was die wirbelsäule noch stützen soll, also geht noch halb aufn kopf und son bischen aufe wirbelsäule)
außerdem, wie ich finde was das schlimmste für mich is, 6wochen kein fahrrad fahren und kein sport treiben.

das ganze noch nen tick ausfürhlicher findet ihr hier: http://board.casemodder.de/thread.php?threadid=18290&sid=&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=&page=75


ist euch auch schon mal sowas passiert oder bin ich da etwa nen einzelfall?


----------



## Renegado (21. Oktober 2005)

Hmm mein Freund dein sein ganzes Bein war mal KOMPLETT offen ... das war ekelig... Hast du nen Helm aufgehabt(ob der da was bringt)? Aber falls du jetzt angst vorm BMXen hast, wegen dein rücken, dan hab ich ne Idee!Uns zwar gibt es für Ski/Snowboard solche Wirbelstützen oder wie das heisst. Diese verhindert dieser verdrehen / stauchen etc.! Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben! ach und : GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *5cHuLL3* (21. Oktober 2005)

helm hatte ich nich auf, wenn du die rampen mal sehen würdest, würdest du auch wissen warum.   
vllt. mach ich dann mal bilder von dem spot.
aber ich glaub nen helm hätte da auch nichts gebracht, wäre damit vllt. sogar noch schlimmer gewesen.

angst hab ich eigentlich nich, ich werd auf jeden fall wieterfahren!
hab mir schon überlegt son kompletten körperpanzer zu kaufen wie die footballspieler haben.   
diese rückenprotektoren kenn ich auch, sind aber auch ziemlich teuer und man kann sich damit nich mehr all zu gut bewegen (hatte son teil schon mal an)


----------



## Renegado (21. Oktober 2005)

Egal wie groß ich trag immer nen Helm  ! hmpf naja das ist pech wohl... Mein freund war halt nur dumm und musste die Doubles ohne Shineguards huppen! Der ist mittem im Flug bei nem No Footer nicht richtig auf das Pedal gekomm und bei da landung hats ihn mit nem deftigen knall hin gelegt und den seine ganze Hose war rot ... Das war ekelig


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (21. Oktober 2005)

ich werd ab jetz auch immer nen helm tragen.
erst mal zu weihnachten einen wünschen.

diese saison is wohl gegessen!
war nich unbedingt der krönende abschluss den ich mir gewünscht hätte!


----------



## billi (21. Oktober 2005)

sei froh das jetzt der winter kommt und nicht der sommer
und allein von einem knochenbruch stirbt man nicht , da muss schon irgendein nerv durchgetrennt werden

appropos helm , ich such noch einen in XXL , hat da jemand nen tip ? son XL TSG helm passt mir nähmlich nicht


----------



## -Biohazard- (21. Oktober 2005)

oh man... du solltest mehr als nur froh sein und nicht meckern das du mal ne zeit nicht biken kannst  , bei einem sehr guten freund von mir ist der 4 .wirbel praktisch weg, komplette lähmung, ohne helm wäre er höchst wahrscheinlich tot...hier


----------



## billi (22. Oktober 2005)

jo damit sollte man nicht spassen , vorallem damit keinen helm zu tragen weil man denkt es passiert nix


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (22. Oktober 2005)

> _Original von -Biohazard-_
> oh man... du solltest mehr als nur froh sein und nicht meckern das du mal ne zeit nicht biken kannst


du weißt gar nicht wie froh und überglücklich ich bin!
man fängt erst viel später an zu begreifen wie viiieeel glück man wirklich hat, das is einem im ersten moment gar nich so klar.
ich weiß ja nich ob euch schon sowas ähnliches passiert is, aber ich denk das wird bei jedem so sein, das er sich am anfang denkt: "*******, angebrochen, kann nich fahren".
dann nach und nach fängt man an zu begreifen wie viel glück man wirklich hatte und das man überglücklich sein kann das man sonen schutzengel hat.

mir geht das jetz auch so wenn ich die geschichte von deinem kollegen lese, ich werd mir immer mehr im klaren das ich nich so rumheulen soll das ich nich fahren kann sondern das ich jetz noch viel mehr spass haben am leben haben sollte als davor, denn das is für mich jetz sowas wie ne zweite geburt.

mein beleid nochmal an dennis, auch wenn ich ihn nich kenn.
da weiß man immer gar nichts was man sagen soll, also ich bin echt sprachlos.
viele genesungswünsche noch von mir.


----------



## DemoEIGHT (22. Oktober 2005)

puhhh hast wirklich Glück gehabt. Aber aufjedenfall gute Besserung!


----------



## RedRex (27. Oktober 2005)

mir wurden  mal beim sport kurz vor den sommerferien alle 4 halswirbel verrenkt, dann durfte ich 2 monate mit halskrause rumlaufen und konnte nur aufm rücken schlafen mitm kopf nach oben und konnte nicht alleine aufstehen und mich hinlegen, das war lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (2. November 2005)

ich hab mir neulich des handgelenk gebrochen und die weißkittel haben gemeint 6 wochen gips und dann noch 6 wochen schonzeit  !ich durfte nich mal ne flasche wasser mit dem arm heben  !!!wenn ich des nich einhalte(so die quacksalber)kann mein gelenk gelähmt bleiben.   

nach 2 wochen bin ich fast jeden tag mim gips dirt gefahren(auch nothings und no hander)  

ich hab dann nach 4 (!!!) wochen den gips weg bekommen und der artzt hat gemeint dass man genau sehen kann wie ich meinen arm geschohnt hab,weil er sich so gut erhohlt hat!  

glaub denen nich alles!
greetz max


----------



## RedRum05 (2. November 2005)

Naja.. nen Handgelenk mit Wirbeln vergleichen   

Ich würde wirklich nichts machen was die Heilung gefährden kann, bis der Artzt dir das Ok für weiteren Sport gibt. Also Judo, Dirt, BMX würde ich eher sein lassen 
Gibt aber doch bestimmt Sportarten die du in nem gesunden Rahmen ausüben kannst?! Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie sicher du auf Skates bist. Wenn du welche hast und asphaltierte Strecken vor der Haustür sind würde ich das ab und zu mal machen. Joggen geht auch zu sehr auf den Rücken und schwimmen dürfte auf Grund der Stütze wohl nicht möglich sein??!

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall ne gute und schnelle Besserung !


----------



## crossie (2. November 2005)

das mit dem vorderrad zu kurz kenn ich irgendwoher 

cheers
crossie


----------



## gwathdraug (2. November 2005)

ey das macht 12 wochen
hattest du noch glück gehabt mit deinem handgelenk
ich bin jetzt schon 2monate und 1 woche außer gefecht 
hätte nächste woche fahren können, aber neeee 
ich musste natürlich eine allergie gegen die schrauben haben
die sind jetzt raus und ich darf 2 weitere monate warten   

aber zum glück hatte ich beim sturz nen fullface auf 
der ist jetzt völlig zerstört


----------



## fuioam (2. November 2005)

Also ich wär an deiner Stelle einfach froh drüber, dass du so viel Glück gehabt hast.
Mir ist es letzten Winter ähnlich ergangen. Hab mir beim Snowboarden 2 Brustwirbel angebrochen. Bin dumm aufgekommen, hab keine Luft bekommen und dann wies wieder besser ging,bin ich noch die restliche Piste runter bis zur Erste Hilfe Station. Von dort aus per Krankenwagen ins Krankenhaus (in dem die nette Turnusärztin nichts feststellen konnte   ). Nach fast einer Woche Schmerzen bin ich zum Röntgenarzt, der dann die Kompressionsfrakturen festgestellt hat. Als mir dann mein Arzt sagte, dass ich gelähmt sein könnte, wäre ich schief aufgekommen, war ich auch recht geschockt. Der Unfall war 1,5 Wochen vor dem gebuchten Winterurlaub mit der damaligen Freundin - also kannst du dir vorstellen, wie ich mich gefreut habe.

Versuch einfach glücklich darüber zu sein, dass du noch am Leben bist. Protektoren würde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschaffen - auch wenn ein Helm bei deinem Unfall nicht viel geholfen hätte - könnte er dir beim nächsten dein Leben retten...


----------



## flying-nik (2. November 2005)

@ 4. wirbel geschichte und so
ist soweit ich vom Krafmagar weiß der Fünfte, nicht der 4te.... aber um den soweit zu zertrümmern dass du stirbst brauchts schon was....

gruß
nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (2. November 2005)

.... und natürlich gute Besserung!


----------



## DHSean (2. November 2005)

das mit der halswirbelsäule kenn ich nur zu gut, vor zwei monaten auch einen bösen crash auf ner line gehabt, auch vorderrad zu kurz und blatsch ab in sand mit fresse voraus, da man(n) das rad noch irgendwie los werden muss - 

resultat: stauchung der kompletten halswirbelsäule + prellung des 4. halswirbels und noch nen paar kleinere andere sachen, und der helm, auf den ich "nie" (sag niemals nie) verzichte, hat mir noch einiges gerettet ... jetzt schon seit anderthalb monate bei physiotherapie & co. touren fahren geht gott sei dank schon wieder ganz gut, auch laufen und frisbee und so. 

wünsche dir natürlich gute besserung, aber ohne helm war schon .... mhhhh .... BLÖD

gruß


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (2. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja.. nen Handgelenk mit Wirbeln vergleichen
> 
> Ich würde wirklich nichts machen was die Heilung gefährden kann, bis der Artzt dir das Ok für weiteren Sport gibt. Also Judo, Dirt, BMX würde ich eher sein lassen
> Gibt aber doch bestimmt Sportarten die du in nem gesunden Rahmen ausüben kannst?! Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie sicher du auf Skates bist. Wenn du welche hast und asphaltierte Strecken vor der Haustür sind würde ich das ab und zu mal machen. Joggen geht auch zu sehr auf den Rücken und schwimmen dürfte auf Grund der Stütze wohl nicht möglich sein??!
> ...



Schach...
mehr nich, ich darf absolut gar keinen sport machen hat Onkel Doc gesagt.
aber villeicht darf dann übernächste woche schon wieder nen bischen anfangen wenn ich keine halskrause mehr hab.
dienstag erst mal zum orthopäden und abwarten was der sagt.


----------



## Jeremy (3. November 2005)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir neulich des handgelenk gebrochen und die weißkittel haben gemeint 6 wochen gips und dann noch 6 wochen schonzeit  !ich durfte nich mal ne flasche wasser mit dem arm heben  !!!wenn ich des nich einhalte(so die quacksalber)kann mein gelenk gelähmt bleiben.
> 
> nach 2 wochen bin ich fast jeden tag mim gips dirt gefahren(auch nothings und no hander)
> 
> ...




jaja die Quacksalber.... 
Stell 6 Wochen ein Gelenk still, dann hattest Du mal eins! 

aber mit Gips noch Nothings zu springen...      Frechheit!


----------



## Stimpy (4. November 2005)

Wenn man mit seinem Arzt nicht zufrieden ist, sollte man ihn wechseln.
Aber alle Ärzte über einen Kamm zu scheren und auch noch zu behaupten das sind alles nur Qucksalber...hmmm, sehr bedenklich.

Und sich cool zu fühlen, weil man nicht auf seinen Arzt hört ist einfach ein Zeugnis von Unreife.
Wenn man nicht versteht wieso man vom Onkel Doc bestimmte Anweisungen erhält, könnte man ja auch mal fragen und sich das erklären lassen. 

Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, gute Ärzte muss man (meist) suchen, aber es lohnt sich definitiv 


Stimpy


----------

